# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  Ravvedimento Inps

## michele.troisi

Qualcuno mi sa dire se si pu&#242; fare il ravvedimento per il pagamento dell'Inps (DM10 e contributi x compenso amministratore)e se si come va fatto (quali codici tributo si usano e qual'&#232; la % di interesse e della sanzione?)? 
Grazie anticipatamente x la risposta. 
Saluti a tutto il forum!!!!!1

----------


## Speedy

> Qualcuno mi sa dire se si pu&#242; fare il ravvedimento per il pagamento dell'Inps (DM10 e contributi x compenso amministratore)e se si come va fatto (quali codici tributo si usano e qual'&#232; la % di interesse e della sanzione?)?
> Grazie anticipatamente x la risposta.
> Saluti a tutto il forum!!!!!1

  Per i versamenti all'inps non mi pare sia previsto il ravvedimento operoso.
Quindi si versa, anche se in ritardo, quanto dovuto senza aggiungere nulla (mediante la distinta F24 con i codici ordinariamente usati) e si attende la comunicazione dell'inps per l'addebito delle sanzioni civili, che sono proporzionate all'entit&#224; del ritardo.
Ciao

----------


## Dea

Per quanto riguarda i  pagamenti INPS non c'è alcun ravvedimento.
Si pagano i tributi con il modello F24,per quanto riguarda  la sanzione arriverà l'avviso al cliente.
Ciao

----------


## mapi

Nel confermare le risposte dei colleghi, in merito all'impossibilità del ravvedimento operoso, ricordo che attualmente l'INPs per gli omessi versamenti provvede ad emettere una fattispecie di avviso bonario con sanzioni ridotte da versare con Modello F24 e con i codici indicati dall'INPS.

----------


## Maxdesck

OK? a quanto ammonta la percentuale della sanzione? con che criterio vine calcolata? 
Grazie in anticipo!!!

----------


## Speedy

> OK? a quanto ammonta la percentuale della sanzione? con che criterio vine calcolata?
> Grazie in anticipo!!!

  Attualmente la sanzione civile è del 9,25% annuale, rapportata ai giorni di ritardo.
Ciao

----------


## zimo

> Attualmente la sanzione civile è del 9,25% annuale, rapportata ai giorni di ritardo.
> Ciao

  Innanzitutto buongiorno a tutti, questo è il mio primo post. 
Mi piacerebbe avere un esempio pratico di quello qui sopra riportato perchè sono di coccio e non capisco. 
visto che sono in ritardo di 11 giorni con una rata del F24 dove ci pago l'inps e ipotizzando un debito di 100 euro, mi fareste un calcolo? 
grazie 1000
zimo

----------


## Speedy

> Innanzitutto buongiorno a tutti, questo è il mio primo post. 
> Mi piacerebbe avere un esempio pratico di quello qui sopra riportato perchè sono di coccio e non capisco. 
> visto che sono in ritardo di 11 giorni con una rata del F24 dove ci pago l'inps e ipotizzando un debito di 100 euro, mi fareste un calcolo? 
> grazie 1000
> zimo

  Per 11 giorni di ritardo la sanzione su 100 euro è di 28 centesimi, che l'inps arrotonderà ad un euro. Mi risulta tuttavia che per sanzioni fino a 10-20 euro l'inps non addebita alcunchè. 
Ciao

----------


## zimo

grazie 1000 
ciao  
Sono ancora qui!! penso di aver capito ma voglio la certezza!!! 
vediamo,
si procede cos&#236;
9,25/365=0,02 e questa &#232; la percentuale di "penale" da pagare in pi&#249; per ogni giorno giusto? 
0,02*11=0,278 e questa &#232; la percentuale calcolata per 11 giorni 
ci sono? 
ciao
zimo

----------


## danilo sciuto

:Big Grin: 
Ragazzi, stiamo parlando di fare le moltiplicazioni .... non è possibile chiedere conferma pure per questo .... no??  :Big Grin:  
Se la sanzione civile è _del 9,25% annuale, rapportata ai giorni di ritardo_, non è che siano possibili tante interpretazioni !  :Big Grin:    

> grazie 1000 
> ciao  
> Sono ancora qui!! penso di aver capito ma voglio la certezza!!! 
> vediamo,
> si procede così
> 9,25/365=0,02 e questa è la percentuale di "penale" da pagare in più per ogni giorno giusto? 
> 0,02*11=0,278 e questa è la percentuale calcolata per 11 giorni 
> ci sono? 
> ciao
> zimo

----------


## zimo

va bè scusa l'ignoranza  :Embarrassment: 
in fondo a cosa serve un forum di discussione? 
comunque grazie!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> in fondo a cosa serve un forum di discussione?

  A discutere sull'esattezza delle moltiplicazioni, certo !!  :Smile:  :Smile:  
ciao e scusa per l'ironia

----------


## quesitiweb

quando mi capita per arrotondare io applico il 10% annuo. 
però non mi ricordo se nell'F24 al posto del codice DM10 e CXX (dipendenti e collaboratori) bisogna sostituirlo con un altra riga, 
mi sembra:
codice sede - RC01 - matricola inps - periodo di riferimento - importo da versare  
o sbaglio??

----------

